# 5-string rant



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

So, for a while now ive had my eye on the Fender 5-string Jazz bass, but i cant find one on this planet thats not active. And while im on the matter, why doesnt Gibson make a 5 string Thunderbird? Just Epiphone makes one. and has the Zombie 5 dropped off the face of the earth? Idk i just dont exactly like Ibanez's. I found one in a pawn shop but it got sold before i could get it. And i dont think Warwick is an affordable option. So are there any good 5 strings out there under 2gs thats good?


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 18, 2011)

What is wrong with active basses, they are not active as in EMGs in my experience, just passive pickups + a preamp. That preamp is a wonderful tool, being able to EQ at anywhere on the stage/in a room. Bass is a lot more sensitive to room than guitar given the frequencies you are working with so it is a very powerful thing to have at your disposal. 

That said, I really enjoy my Carvin bass. They usually come in under 2gs so they meet your criterion there 99% of the time. You can of course option them above that but that is your call. I would stick to their neckthroughs as you get a hipshot bridge instead of a zinc crap thing on their own brand, although the SB5000s look very nice, shame they will not rear route them.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

The thing i have with actives are my friend said they sound good ina gig but in a studio they get kinda muddy when playing multiple strings. But ill give Carvin a look see. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2011)

You don't like Ibanez basses at all? Because I've tried a couple different Ibby basses and some I dont like at all but I find others to be wonderful. 

I think the BTB series is the best they have to offer for my tastes.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the BTB was the one i liked in the pawn shop. It was a purple 5 string and the logo almost looked like a Black Veil Brides logo


----------



## Ishan (Aug 18, 2011)

Actives? Muddy? What?
Check Carvin, Tune, Ibby BTB and forget about the active is muddy argument.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

View attachment 21626

This is identical to the BTB i was going to get. It was a good sounding one. From what ive heard Carvin is good. so ill check them out.


----------



## TDurham (Aug 18, 2011)

Personally I'd recommend Spector's Legend series. I have their 6 string model (which is my default pic).

Spector Legend Classic 5-String Bass: Shop Bass & Other Musical Instruments | Musician&#39;s Friend

For the price it is well worth it. I was iffy about passive EMGs in my bass at first but I'm sold now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I think the BTB was the one i liked in the pawn shop. It was a purple 5 string and the logo almost looked like a Black Veil Brides logo


 
That's the one I have... The BTB405QM I believe. That's a solid axe, man.  

You can mess with the onboard EQ and get some amazing tones out of those stock pups. Although I would say the low B *can* get a little muddy sometimes. This also may have something to do with the fact that I'm playing mine through a guitar amp for the moment.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

Ahh. Ill look at the Spector. And the BTB is badass. i played it through a Peavey.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> So, for a while now ive had my eye on the Fender 5-string Jazz bass, but i cant find one on this planet thats not active. And while im on the matter, why doesnt Gibson make a 5 string Thunderbird? Just Epiphone makes one. and has the Zombie 5 dropped off the face of the earth? Idk i just dont exactly like Ibanez's. I found one in a pawn shop but it got sold before i could get it. And i dont think Warwick is an affordable option. So are there any good 5 strings out there under 2gs thats good?


 
Gibson had the Thunderbird 5 Studio for a few years, it was basically identical to the Thundirbird but without that ridiculous raised center. They pop up on eBay every now and then, usually for under $1k.

If you do like Warwicks it's pretty easy to pick up used Streamer Stage I and II, Corvette Standards, and Thumb BOs for well under $2k. I was able to pick up a Corvette Fretless a few years back for the kingly sum of $600 used at Guitar Center. 

Two thousand dollars (or close to it it seems in your case) is a LOT to work with, especially on the used market. Take a look at EBMM StingRay5s (probbably the best basses all around I've ever player, and I've played a LOT), MTD Kingstons, Spector Euros, ESP Surveyors (if you can find them), and Lakland that aren't too over spec'd.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

Isnt the Corvette what Paul Gray used in his early days? and i didnt notice that there was a Gibson 5. I thought they stuck to the 4 region.
And i like Warwicks, I first started liking them when i heard Ryan Martinie's. Just the ones i looked at were really expensive.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Isnt the Corvette what Paul Gray used in his early days? and i didnt notice that there was a Gibson 5. I thought they stuck to the 4 region.
> And i like Warwicks, I first started liking them when i heard Ryan Martinie's. Just the ones i looked at were really expensive.


 
Not sure about Paul, I'm pretty sure he used Warwicks at one point, but not sure on the model, probably a Crovette Standard as that's one of the few models they ever made as a lefty.

Gibson has made a few 5-string basses over the years, but never really stuck with them for very long. Needless to say Gibson has never put a successful bass to market. 

Warwicks can get pricey, and get pricey fast, but the more basic models go for relatively very cheap on the used market, especially the few I mentioned. The special editions, limited releases, and artist models are mega priced, but it comes with the territory. 

Also, take a look at the Dingwall ABZ and Combustion series basses, if you're looking for something a bit "different", in a good way.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

Arent the dingwalls the ones that have the crooked frets?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Arent the dingwalls the ones that have the crooked frets?


 
The frets are fanned to facilitate multiple scales for more ideal string tension relative to tuning, but yes, they can be described as "crooked" if you don't know the methodology behind them.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

I just thought someone mucked up at the factory. i had no idea they help you play.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I just thought someone mucked up at the factory. i had no idea they help you play.


 
Take a few minutes to Google "fanned frets", and do some reading. If you're looking to get into extended rage instruments it's definitely something to look into.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a few minutes to Google "fanned frets", and do some reading. If you're looking to get into extended rage instruments it's definitely something to look into.


 Thanks man. I will most definately look that up. Sounds like it could help.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 18, 2011)

What Max said about the Stingray 5, I think they are what, around 1700? They are amazing (amazing!) basses. I like the single bucker model I played far too much, but would have resulted in death for me.

As far as active basses being muddy, slap your friend and then tell him to roll off the bass boost a bit...


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Aug 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're looking to get into *extended rage instruments* it's definitely something to look into.


 
I know this is just a typo but it sounds fucking METAL. Might just say that from now on....


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> What is wrong with active basses, they are not active as in EMGs in my experience, just passive pickups + a preamp. That preamp is a wonderful tool, being able to EQ at anywhere on the stage/in a room. Bass is a lot more sensitive to room than guitar given the frequencies you are working with so it is a very powerful thing to have at your disposal.
> 
> That said, I really enjoy my Carvin bass. They usually come in under 2gs so they meet your criterion there 99% of the time. You can of course option them above that but that is your call. I would stick to their neckthroughs as you get a hipshot bridge instead of a zinc crap thing on their own brand, although the SB5000s look very nice, shame they will not rear route them.




everything about this +1

carvin would be an excellent choice for you, lots of affordable options

but i think you greatly benefit from an active eq, i love having mine, i use it all the time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 18, 2011)

For the record, Paul Gray has used Streamers and Thumbs I think.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 18, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> What Max said about the Stingray 5, I think they are what, around 1700? They are amazing (amazing!) basses. I like the single bucker model I played far too much, but would have resulted in death for me.
> 
> As far as active basses being muddy, slap your friend and then tell him to roll off the bass boost a bit...


 
Mine was $1900 and change from Guitar Center. It was a brand new (as not put on the floor) H-H with matching headstock and burst color. Even decked to the 9s they usually don't hit $2k.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson had the Thunderbird 5 Studio for a few years, it was basically identical to the Thundirbird but without that ridiculous raised center. They pop up on eBay every now and then, usually for under $1k.



Surprised the prices haven't gone up since they started getting used by famous folk:







In response to the OP:

Check out the Warwick Rockbass range, they're WAAAAAAY cheaper than German-made Warwick basses and are still pretty cool. For example:






This is also a non-active Jazz Bass with 5 strings... yes, it's only a Squier but I played one last week and thought it was really good:






It's also unbelievably sexy 

The only problem I found was that the low B was quite floppy... might have been the set-up but I think the 34" scale has something to do with it...

As for fanned-fret basses... I've never tried one but they look cool. I don't know how easy I'd find it because I'm so used to normal necks, but you can't deny it's a good idea for extended-range stuff.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 18, 2011)

What, what exactly do you want out of this bass? Do you want 34 or 35" scale, what kind of pre-amp, string spacing, neck profile, etc.

I'm going to go ahead and assume you want a bass for metal. So I then assume you'll be tuning down, and assume you'll be wanting to cut through a pair of mid-scooped guitar players. You want my honest opinion? Unless you're dying for something neck-thru, check out an ESP F-205. I shit you not, there's one on ebay for $200 right now. I have three of them, and were my sweethearts until I moved to six.

But, then again, I'm just assuming.


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 18, 2011)

I really don't like schecter guitars but I am impressed with their basses. The stiletto elite is really cheap if you can find one used.


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 19, 2011)

Carvin's basses also have an active/passive switch, so if you don't want it to be active, flick the switch, and it's passive.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 19, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> What, what exactly do you want out of this bass? Do you want 34 or 35" scale, what kind of pre-amp, string spacing, neck profile, etc.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and assume you want a bass for metal. So I then assume you'll be tuning down, and assume you'll be wanting to cut through a pair of mid-scooped guitar players. You want my honest opinion? Unless you're dying for something neck-thru, check out an ESP F-205. I shit you not, there's one on ebay for $200 right now. I have three of them, and were my sweethearts until I moved to six.
> 
> But, then again, I'm just assuming.


 Yes. it is for metal. But to be exact its for Slipknot or MudVayne style metal. Maybe some Mushroomhead style every once in a while.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 19, 2011)

^ +1 on the F series 5er


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 19, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> Carvin's basses also have an active/passive switch, so if you don't want it to be active, flick the switch, and it's passive.



It is a pull pot, I remember something about the new bolt ons preamp not being bypassable.


----------



## xiphiod (Aug 21, 2011)

+1 for Spector.
i picked up a legend classic five string off craigslist for cheap($250), and i was really impressed. I haven't found a bass anywhere near the price that I would trade it for.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 26, 2011)

You can't find a passive Fender Jazz 5? Have you tried looking with your eyes open? 

The Fender Standard and American Standard Jazz Bass 5s are both passive and retail for $700 and $1450, respectively. It took me less than a minute to find them at Musiciansfriend.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Aug 26, 2011)

Whats wrong with the Epi Thunderbird 5, they look pretty awesome to me why does it have to day Gibson on it? The quality difference between the two isn't as expansive as you might think.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 26, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> Check out the Warwick Rockbass range, they're WAAAAAAY cheaper than German-made Warwick basses and are still pretty cool. For example:


 
Unless the quality of Rockbass basses has shot up significantly in recent time, I'd stay away. Far away. Even the old OLP Streamers were better than the Rockbasses.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 26, 2011)

If you want a 5-string passive J, play a bunch of the Squier Vintage Modified ones till you find a good one. Might take less time than you think.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Aug 26, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> So, for a while now ive had my eye on the Fender 5-string Jazz bass, but i cant find one on this planet thats not active.


 
If you're looking for a Jazz Bass, the Jazz 24 V could be what you're looking for. It has a push/pull active/passive pot on the volume knob. I have a 4-string black one. Korean made, sounds mint, won't cost too much. Couldn't find a pic that would link on this page, but search & you'll find plenty.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 27, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> Whats wrong with the Epi Thunderbird 5, they look pretty awesome to me why does it have to day Gibson on it? The quality difference between the two isn't as expansive as you might think.


 I dont have a problem with the Epiphone, I was just wondering why Gibson didnt make one.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 27, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> You can't find a passive Fender Jazz 5? Have you tried looking with your eyes open?
> 
> The Fender Standard and American Standard Jazz Bass 5s are both passive and retail for $700 and $1450, respectively. It took me less than a minute to find them at Musiciansfriend.


 I was looking in Sweetwater ans AMS's catalogs an those were all active.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 27, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> I was looking in Sweetwater ans AMS's catalogs an those were all active.


 
Then you read it wrong or they printed it wrong. I will bet any amount of money that the Standard and American Standards are passive. Perhaps you saw the Deluxe series, which _are_ active, and assumed all of the other series were too, for some reason. I have a Standard Jazz 5 that I bought _specifically because_ it's passive.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Aug 28, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Then you read it wrong or they printed it wrong. I will bet any amount of money that the Standard and American Standards are passive. Perhaps you saw the Deluxe series, which _are_ active, and assumed all of the other series were too, for some reason. I have a Standard Jazz 5 that I bought _specifically because_ it's passive.


 Im thinkin maybe the AMS printed it wrong because theres ALOT of mistakes in that book. They called the Epi goth LP and SG and vice versa. And they said that a sevenstring Ibby has "2 extra pickups for that low end" but it only has 2. so ill check online.


----------



## ericsleepless (Aug 30, 2011)

Neck-Thru; *Schecter* Stiletto _*Studio*_. All between $500-$1,000. Check them out, unfortunately I beleive most are active. My Studio-4 (MAH BABEE) is 18v active modded EMG-Hz. It's epic but I'm sure they make passive ones, but with the money you save you could just buy different pups and have them installed. Play some before you decide, that's always important. Good luck!


----------



## Milotts (Aug 30, 2011)

if you are playing a bass in a metal band then stick away from vintage basses, i did this mistake and brought a vintage bass for a metal band and it just ddnt work. emg pick ups are terrible overall in a personal opionon, ive been playing ibanez basses for a good 3-4 years now. currently using an ibanez sr750m for g# tunning and it sounds amazing with the stock pick ups, ive also taken it even lower to F# and it sounds just as great(have a listen as this track is the bass i am talking about) even at tunnings this low ive never found it to be muddy! your problem would be emg pick ups not active pick ups in general! look for a cheap ibanez with bart's in it and i will garrentee you will love it!


----------



## Milotts (Aug 30, 2011)

oh and just to add my bass is a 4 string >.<


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 30, 2011)

Emg HZs are passive pickups. I haven't had any problems getting metal tone out of my Emg pickups, although I am planning on upgrading to Emg DCs and a new preamp eventually. Your mileage may vary, obviously, and there are a lot of factors hat can contribute to how your bass sounds. Also, I'd much rather have Emgs than cheap Barts., but that's personal preference.


----------



## Milotts (Aug 30, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> Emg HZs are passive pickups. I haven't had any problems getting metal tone out of my Emg pickups, although I am planning on upgrading to Emg DCs and a new preamp eventually. Your mileage may vary, obviously, and there are a lot of factors hat can contribute to how your bass sounds. Also, I'd much rather have Emgs than cheap Barts., but that's personal preference.


 
very true everyone perfer's a different sound and pick up, i did have a b series ltd back in the day and the emg's in it where just terrible ( personal opionon again) the ibanez sr705 has some decent bart's mk1's in it for a very affordable price, here in australia there only about $1200 last time i saw in the shop


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 30, 2011)

+ 1 for Spector Legend series,

I got the 5 string Legend "classic" or somthing like that, set neck model, bubinga veneer body.

Seriously an awesome instrument, really nice to play, and a good price to boot.


----------



## thewildturkey (Aug 30, 2011)

ericsleepless said:


> Neck-Thru; *Schecter* Stiletto _*Studio*_. All between $500-$1,000. Check them out, unfortunately I beleive most are active. My Studio-4 (MAH BABEE) is 18v active modded EMG-Hz. It's epic but I'm sure they make passive ones, but with the money you save you could just buy different pups and have them installed. Play some before you decide, that's always important. Good luck!



Arnt EMG-HZ's passive, with an active preamp circit?


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 31, 2011)

ImBCRichBitch said:


> Ahh. Ill look at the Spector. And the BTB is badass. i played it through a Peavey.



if you went Peavey, only look at USA made, cus i have found far too many problems with the imported models

Spector is amazing, and Ibanez BTB all the way


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 31, 2011)

thewildturkey said:


> Arnt EMG-HZ's passive, with an active preamp circit?


 
Yes.


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Aug 31, 2011)

Milotts said:


> very true everyone perfer's a different sound and pick up, i did have a b series ltd back in the day and the emg's in it where just terrible ( personal opionon again) the ibanez sr705 has some decent bart's mk1's in it for a very affordable price, here in australia there only about $1200 last time i saw in the shop


 An LTD and an SR705 aren't exactly on the same level in any way, shape, or form, except that they're 34" scale and produce sound. Something like that isn't really even a matter of opinion. I can guarantee that the SR705 will sound better unless the LTD was on the super-high end. 

In the end, it's about knowing what you want, and figuring out how to get it. No one can tell you you're wrong if your gear sounds the way you want it to sound, even if it means playing it upside down, naked, with a toothpick in your mouth.


----------



## Milotts (Aug 31, 2011)

MassNecrophagia said:


> An LTD and an SR705 aren't exactly on the same level in any way, shape, or form, except that they're 34" scale and produce sound. Something like that isn't really even a matter of opinion. I can guarantee that the SR705 will sound better unless the LTD was on the super-high end.
> 
> In the end, it's about knowing what you want, and figuring out how to get it. No one can tell you you're wrong if your gear sounds the way you want it to sound, even if it means playing it upside down, naked, with a toothpick in your mouth.


 
ha.. um yeah pretty sure you totally missed the point i was getting at even tho i never said nobody was right or wrong hence the "personal opionon" lol but ill try the upside down, naked, with a toopick....could work


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 1, 2011)

man,that's easy,if the jazz bass has got 3 knobs and the input is passive,if it has got 4 knobs and the SIDE input,is active.


----------



## davisjom (Oct 3, 2011)

If you're looking for an economical 5 string. Take a look at peavey's grind series. I have one and its my favorite bass so far. the only ones i found that i like better are the ibanez Sr5006 and Sr1405E. (but those are over $1,000, i got mine used for $270)
the only issue u might have is the pickups. but they sound pretty good for stock pickups
but take a close look at the one you get (if u look into the grinds) mine has imbuya wings (instead of mahogany) and the logo placing on the head stock is different than the other ones ive seen. maybe ill post a picture


----------



## Herrick (Oct 16, 2011)

Delete This Post


----------

